# يا مهندسنا العظماء الرجاء المساعدة (برنامج pic basic pro)



## جابر أبو حمام (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم .

يا مهندسينا العظماء انا محتاج برنامج pic basic pro ولو تكون نسخة اصلية بتكونو مشكورين الطلب مستعجل وارجو منكم الرد باسرع وقت ان امكن 
مشكورين والله ولى التوفيق​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*المرفقات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم جابر يمكنك تحميل البرنامج من خلال المرفقات
وتقبل تحياتي :56: 
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*حياك الله ياغالى*

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس احمد ومشكور جدا" جدا" جدا" على ها البرنامج 

بس لو تكرمت واعطيتنى السيريال بتاع البرنامج اذا امكن وتكون مشكور 
انا بستنى ردك ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (10 أكتوبر 2007)

يا بش مهندس احمد انا بعرف ثقلت عليك بس النسخة هاى كاملة مش ديمو يعنى 

ياريت ترد على وتكون مشكور


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتذر أخي جابر على التأخر في الرد, فعلاً البرنامج كاملاً ولا يحتاج إلى سريال
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشكور يا غالى*

حياك الله يا بش مهندس وربنا يزيدك من علمو :85:


----------



## rafidalashor (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

